

Pmcma allows you to find and test exploitation scenarios - deutronium
http://www.pmcma.org

======
deutronium
An interesting link [http://www.pmcma.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/bhus_2011_br...](http://www.pmcma.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/bhus_2011_brossard.pdf)

